# Rev Hanging fix?



## schroz (Apr 12, 2012)

As I'm sure many of you know, rev matching shifts is quite annoying when the revs hang. I know there are DIY fixes on other engines... anyone have a guide for doing this on a 2.5?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

A tune is the only fix that I know of.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Software. Check for united motorsports

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> Software. Check for united motorsports
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


 Or C2 Motorsports...


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> Or C2 Motorsports...


 It begins...


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

Castlesofsand said:


> It begins...


 I was just trying to add some balance...  

Either tune, and perhaps others could resolve the issue.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> I was just trying to add some balance...
> 
> Either tune, and perhaps others could resolve the issue.


 Ok these cars, the tuners can "set up" the hang. If they want they can make it so short that no one would be able to shift smoothly, or so slow that you can't drive.

United motorsports has a shorter hang when compared to unitronic. But both are nice and fine.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gear323 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Rev hang issue petition*

Guys,

If you have the rev hang issue, please sign the petition for VW to FIX it. We need to get together on this.


http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/petition-volkswagen-rev-hang-rpm-hang/

Also call VW customer care and complain about it! They are only going to fix it if we complain!

Call VW Customer Care:

1-800-822-8987. We're available from 8 AM - 6 PM (contiguous U.S.), Monday-Friday.


----------



## gear323 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Videos of my Rev hang*

Compare 2006 Jetta GLI to brand new VW CC 2013

http://www.youtube.com/user/gear323


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, vw cant fix it.

its gov mandated for emissions.

also, get a VERY light flywheel and it will drastically change the car.


----------



## gear323 (Apr 20, 2013)

look up 2012 Honda SI rev hang... Honda cares and did a update to the ECU to fix it. Honda also had the issue with 2008 models and issued a ECU update to fix that.

Volkswagen does not seem to care about it's customers.

Also, the mandate is to get better emmisions not how to get there. They have caused a saftey and reliability issue with the rev hang. Not to mention the car is just not fun to drive. 

They need to rethink the design on the cars. Maybe a vacuume that sucks the extra gas back into the gas tank when we let off of the gas is what needs to be done. Having the car throttle get stuck to burn off and waste the extra gas is not acceptable.

Are they going to buy us all new throwout bearings and clutches? They should. This is a design flaw. And no, we don't need to go out and spend money on sofware to fix it. VW needs to supply the software and or hardware to fix it.

If people do not stand up and raise their voice, this will be the death of the manual transmission in the USA. I have already ready many posts of people that wish they just bought the automatic because of the issue.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

get aftermarket sw.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> get aftermarket sw.


*cough* UM! *cough*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gear323 said:


> look up 2012 Honda SI rev hang... Honda cares and did a update to the ECU to fix it. Honda also had the issue with 2008 models and issued a ECU update to fix that.
> 
> Volkswagen does not seem to care about it's customers.
> 
> ...


lmao.

cool down man.

get a :beer: or 2 and then go get the car with some performance software.

My racecar doesnt suffer from this "issue". :thumbup:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

lol is it that hard to get software :what:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

i dont think rev hang is going to blow your clutch or bearing its the person driving the car


----------



## gear323 (Apr 20, 2013)

First off, I don't think I should have to buy anything to make a car drive safe that is new. 37K was enough already. I also own a 2006 Jetta GLI and it has 140K miles on it. Org clutch etc. I can smell the clutch burning on the new car each time I drive it. 

Which "Chip" or software flash fixes it? If VW does not fix it with an official flash or buy the car back from me I will have to void my warranty and chip it if it will fix the issue. If that happens, I will never by a VW again and this is my third in a row. 


BTW. 5 people have signed that petition in under 24 hours. 



I just bought a new 2013 VW CC that has a 2.0T engine and a manual transmission. When I accelerate quickly and the RPMs are high, it becomes impossible to shift to the next gear without wearing out the clutch. This is because the RPMs hang at the high RPM even after I have released the gas pedal and pushed in the clutch. 

I am being told that this happens on all of the new Volkswagen cars that have this engine. I have also noticed that if you are in any gear and you are giving it gas, after you let go of the gas the car continues to accelerate for a few seconds. This almost made me hit the car in front of me in bumper to bumper traffic. 

Another concern of mine is driving this car in the snow. My driveway is a hill and there is a turn at the top where it meets with the street. It order for me to get out of the driveway, I sometimes need to spin the tires to get out. Because the engine will hang after I let go of the gas, the tires will continue to spin and I will not have traction to make the turn. I will probably end up hitting a tree that is in my yard. Obviously this is not just an issue with my driveway, it could happen to anyone that is driving one of these cars in the snow. 

I don’t think I’m asking for a lot, I just want the engine to slow down after I have removed my foot from the gas. 

My question is: 
Does anyone here own one of these cars and have you also seen this issue? I have posted some video of the RPM hang between gears. 

www.youtube.com/user/gear323 

There is also a petition that can be signed if you also have this issue: 
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/petition-volkswagen-rev-hang-rpm-hang/ 
Thoughts?


----------



## michael_reusser (Dec 28, 2007)

after installing the p-flo intake the rev-hang seemed to be less noticeable, I wonder if just driving without the whole air filter/engine cover for a quick spin would make a difference...


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

gear323 said:


> TL;DR


 Quit being a baby. From your videos the car isn't accelerating on its own after you release from the pedal. Are the revs falling as quickly as possible? No. So you have 2 options: 

1.) Buy software. United Motor Sport or C2 are nearly the same and runs about $300. You get more than just fixing the minor rev hang. 

2.) Get rid of the car. 

Either way, you posting this thread that has been posted for the last 7 years or so isn't going to suddenly change VWs mind.


----------



## gear323 (Apr 20, 2013)

1. I am getting rid of the car or fixing it but not going to drive it as it is. 
2. I can post videos of the car driving on its own as it happens every time I let off of the gas and leave it in the gear that I am in. It drives on it's own for the same amount of time as you see the rev hang. It is not safe at all. It's like having cruise control on for a short period of time.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you want revs to drop like ladies underpants? 

1)get a 9lbs flywheel 
2)get software 
3)drive with the AC at full blast all the time. 
3)knife edge cut the crankshaft. 

voilah. 

results: the rpms will drop SO fast that you wont be able to drive smoothly without real effort. 

:laugh: 

btw, yes im serious. it will be insanely fast revving.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

whatever happen to just people driving a car, there too many complaints about baby stuff


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

he need to get rid of the car and get a fiat, then he wont have to worry about any rev hang problems


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

regardless of how each of us decide to approach the "issue", this is the 2.5 forum, and the petition is limited to 2.0t engines. The VAST MAJORITY of us here are excluded from the petition, so you are not going to accomplish much on this part of the forum. 

Peter


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's fun to stay at the y-m-c-a.


----------



## jettav2.0 (Oct 4, 2012)

vrsick147 said:


> whatever happen to just people driving a car, there too many complaints about baby stuff


 Im sorry to have to argue this but I made the SERIOUS :banghead: mistake of buying a brand new Kia Forte sx (top model for anyone bored enough to search it, dont bother) After driving in my co workers for a year I bought mine and within 10k I had over $14K in warranty "baby stuff" The dealer didnt help but for the most part the car was a brain aneurysm in waiting. 

If you buy a car with your money and it doesnty live up to your expectations try to solve it. 

My solution was loosing $10k when I traded in the kia for the Vw :laugh: problem solved


----------

